# Close to harvest odd issue



## Rockey55 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ok guys hate to ask again i have 1plant in  soil outdoors started flower in last week of july what i call budets lol shes looking good my first grow i noticed some amber tricomes today on my top and best lookin buds but i seen this its soft not brittle and this plant is over 6' tall white tahoe cookies snapped these wondering if anyone ever seen this before feeding big bud molassas cal mag and some compost


----------



## Growdude (Sep 21, 2020)

Looks like bud rot, remove all of it and dry the buds, it will spread.


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2020)

yup...


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2020)

For sure... outdoors this  time of year certain areas get that morning dew really bad and it saturates your nugs,  not to mention rains..  My bro up in Mass goes out every morning and using a leaf blower,  blow dries all the budsites with
it..  Like yours his plant is huge, over 12ft Miss Piggy..  good info for next time..

For now,  I'd chop it all down if your seeing amber trichomes.  chances are there is other damage your not seeing as it tends to start way inside the bud where the moisture never dries...  get your humidity low in the drying room, like 20% to 40% to reduce that moisture fast...  LUCK


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

Crap thats not good guess ill throw in the basement and turn on the dehumidifier thanks guys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Just for the heck of it take one of them brown buds and break it open look for any catapillars they causes brown damage to buds like this also.
But most likely the start of the dreaded Bud Rot as others above have said.

Look at this pic one would think Bud rot but it is Catties (caterpillars)


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

10-4 I first noticed last week but didn't think much of it, its not spread yet will take the cola off tonight and dig into deeper and see for sure


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2020)

it could be a trichome worm...bastiages for sure..I’ve picked them out with a needle 
caused by miller moths I believe
no remedy once they hatch out and get inside the branches...

the best preventative is Spinosad , spray early and spray often


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Watch out them suckers can get Big LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2020)

Cog , I hate them feckers with a passion......a long long time ago I was growing outdoors in Oklahoma and I did not know about Bt Spinosad and I fought those nasty worms all season and they really can mess up the harvest , nasty crumbly dirty worm pooped on buds are no fun to trim.......


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

I spray once. Week but i have picked off lil green worms right next door are tomatoes sooo lets hope for the best rest of plant looks great


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks all will dig into deeper after work and post new pics of rest of colas guess its coming down


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 22, 2020)

Good luck, I am hoping there's still something yummy left for you!


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

thanks cannagrammy I do to


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Watch out them suckers can get Big LOL


Is that a big ass spider in the first pic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Is that a big ass spider in the first pic


Have to ask @bigsur51 
This pic correct, sure looks like a spider




Now thats a spider LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

I agree  Bt Spinosad once a week keeps Catties Dead


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ok guys finally got home snipped the limb the brown was on i cut the brown off,well theres no funky smell no moldy look no dust rest looks ok chime in stem is fine heres a few pics i amputated and bagged it to study rest is drying close to dehumidifier set on 35% i didnt mention it was about 1 1/2 from top of cola notice the little brown thing could this be a banana gone crazy from nutes or something i eyeballed every limb looks soooo close if i need to cut i will i did spray heavy with trifeca fungicide what say you wise men and women of passion


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Im leaning more to Bud Rot, you would see more signs if you have Cattles . was that plant wet with morning dew or rain
It only takes a little moisture in the right humidity.
Keep a kee eye out on the rest of the plant, Bud rot will have more once started. (well that's what always happened to me.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

thanks rooster yea she gets a shady dew till about 8 am no rain in a week but we did have a few inches she still needed water FYI she did have new growth all over that stem if it means anything so cut her down and take it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Rockey55 said:


> thanks rooster yea she gets a shady dew till about 8 am no rain in a week but we did have a few inches she still needed water FYI she did have new growth all over that stem if it means anything so cut her down and take it?



I would not cut it until you see more rot, might be a fluke and be totally fine 
I shake my outdoor in early mornings to get the moisture off , and chance of getting an outdoor fan on her.
Don't cut it down, wait to see. but if you start getting a lot then consider it.
You could have just taken the part of the bud with the rot and just a little of the good bud, not the whole branch for now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Night


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 22, 2020)

night


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey rooster thanks for everything lookie what came out of my brown bud keep spraying or dig him out


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 23, 2020)

One more pic living and learning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

GOOD DEAL Better Than Bud Rot for sure Grats
Dont be surprised if you see more dropping off after you hang them upside down to dry


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 23, 2020)

Amen they should fall out then? Going to keep her up spray spnosad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Rockey55 said:


> Amen they should fall out then? Going to keep her up spray spnosad


Yes are you doing weekly sprays now


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes sir I am


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 29, 2020)

Well what a year, this year was my first grow but not my last due to foliage turning and some freakin worms with the help of many members here i had to get the saw and cut her down, the humidity worms, mold so many things that can go wrong harvested sunday picked 4 bad infected  buds but not a total loss shes sweet sticky and well dried some tiny bottom nuggs and its wonderful lol had a learning expierence and cant wait till next year heres a couples pics she needed at least another week but saved most


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Heck Dude you can not complain about that at all
Nice haul


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks brother could have been worse for sure!  Wish i could share with yall


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 29, 2020)

Whats some of your fav strains to smoke rooster?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2020)

Rockey55 said:


> Whats some of your fav strains to smoke rooster?


Rock never narrowed it down to a favorite yet LOL
I like sweet, stinky and tasty so most weed as long as it does not make me crazy paranoid is good for me
I tend to stay on the Indica (sleepy kind we shall say) because it helps me sleep through the pain I suffer.
My days of getting high for the hell of it are almost over . Mostly medical for me now.
I do suggest you experiment with small amounts of different strains and see which you like, similar to drinking fine wines
You need to refine and discover your own palate. You will find the right kind, give it time.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2020)

Rockey55 said:


>


I did like Gorilla Glue, and lemon kush when I had them
But Man it's like Women there are so many flavors it is hard to make a choice so I say try as many as you can
And for the Ladies vice versa , more then one man in the sea too.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 30, 2020)

I got some gorilla glue auto seeds goin to give that a shot next year i like it to make me sleep good and if i am about on the farm messing with cows or something i like something to make me motivated not lazy lol love trying new for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2020)

Remember when you get better as you go along your homegrown will be better than any weed you can buy from a dispensary
May very well be now alread, remember next outdoor grow just do weekly preventive sprays and look over the plants they will tell you what they need.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 30, 2020)

i have learned so much here one of the coolest things I have done in a while.


----------

